# Chick pea question!



## redkitty (Feb 21, 2007)

Help!  I soaked 1/2 cup of beans in water overnight.  Now, how long do I need to cook them?  I cant find this anywhere, most recipes used canned beans. 


  Anyhelp greatly appreciated!!


----------



## elcameron (Feb 21, 2007)

Chick peas will take 1 1/2 to 2 hours at simmer to get soft.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I just read exactly that in one of my books!


----------



## Shaheen (Mar 4, 2007)

If you boil stuff regularly then a pressure cooker would be a good investment. The chickpeas would take 20 mins to boil in it. You should find it at an Indian store.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi redkitty, chick peas take the longest time for becoming soft! Try to add 1/2 tea spoon bicarbonate in the water, it should help to reduce time!
Simona


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 28, 2007)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> If you boil stuff regularly then a pressure cooker would be a good investment. The chickpeas would take 20 mins to boil in it. You should find it at an Indian store.




If you use a pressure cooker be sure and add a couple TBS of oil.  This helps GREATLY reduce the foam, which can clog the vents of a pressure cooker.  Clogged vents are NOT a good thing


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 28, 2007)

I've never eaten fresh chickpeas..where does one find them?


(Miss Kitty, you need to free up some PM space. I have VIP information for you)


----------



## redkitty (Mar 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I've never eaten fresh chickpeas..where does one find them?
> 
> 
> (Miss Kitty, you need to free up some PM space. I have VIP information for you)



I deleted some messages, so send away!

You can buy dry chickpeas, thats what I do instead of buying them in a can.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 28, 2007)

IIRC, isn`t there some sort of recipe where you blitz them all up in blender to a paste and use that with some other things and cook it?
I`ve long forgoten the name and indeed the recipe, I think there`s also a Dip you can make too?


----------



## redkitty (Mar 28, 2007)

YT, you talking about hummus?


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

I think Chick peas are Gabonzo beans.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes Jeekinz, you are correct!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

We call 'em Gabanza Beans.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 28, 2007)

Garbanzos in Spanish, delicious in any language.

I have to say that for just a cup's worth, I'd have been lazy and opened up a jar of pre-cooked ones. Good on you for cooking them from scratch.


----------



## Aria (Mar 28, 2007)

Snoop Puss,  I am with you.  I purchase the pre-cooked ones.  I usually rinse and rise and then add fresh water and let heat.  Remove the liquid which I don't like.


----------

